

Highway to the Danger Zone: Meet Kenny Dialoggins - jpdugan
http://github.com/coroutine/kenny_dialoggins
Hi, there. I'm Kenny Dialoggins. If you're a Rails developer who wants to use scriptaculous dialogs but doesn't want to mess with JavaScript, you might want to prep your best friend for some bad news. We're going to be spending a lot of time together.
======
jpdugan
Hi, there. I'm Kenny Dialoggins. If you're a Rails developer who wants to use
scriptaculous dialogs but doesn't want to mess around with JavaScript, maybe
we should hang out.

